# Rate me in motion



## TakaRyo (Dec 2, 2018)

What flaws do you see?


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2018)

3


----------



## uglykunt (Dec 2, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> What flaws do you see?



recessed maxillia 
do you have an overbite?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 2, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> What flaws do you see?


Body dysmorphic disorder.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 2, 2018)

Wow before watching this vid i actually thought that you would have more eye hooding than me but no way. I have the most extreme hooding when holding the cam in a neutral position.

You look slightly better in motion


----------



## uglykunt (Dec 2, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> What flaws do you see?



try jaw jutting in order to get rid of the overbite


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 2, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> try jaw jutting in order to get rid of the overbite



I don't have an overbite


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 2, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> try jaw jutting in order to get rid of the overbite


It's looks like an overbite because of the recessed lower third.


----------



## uglykunt (Dec 2, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> I don't have an overbite


hmm how much do you weigh?


----------



## badromance (Dec 2, 2018)

3.5


----------



## Nibba (Dec 2, 2018)

4/10


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 2, 2018)

your lower third is weak. 4/10


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 2, 2018)

Im bored


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 2, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> hmm how much do you weigh?



165 pounds


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 2, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> What flaws do you see?





You dont look bad in motion. I mean sometimes you look like your very close to looking very good but not really. Lol hard to explain

Altough here are my toughts;


Your face looks 
unbalanced because of your massive Eyebrows and your short lower third. 
Poor side profile aswell, but not too bad.

but you still look decent in motion. If ypu have height that is good since you look short


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 2, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> You dont look bad in motion. I mean sometimes you look like your very close to looking very good but not really. Lol hard to explain
> 
> Altough here are my toughts;
> 
> ...



What about my nose?


----------



## uglykunt (Dec 2, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> 165 pounds


holy fucking shit you should go to an endocrinologist to get your t levels checked maybe you'll be prescribed test, honestly i thought you were 200+ 
you're 100% sub 200ng/dl, still think you should do a blood test, if your t levels are lower than 200 buy it illegally


TakaRyo said:


> What about my nose?


if your face leans out from testosterone everything will look compact except the recessed chin


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 2, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> holy fucking shit you should go to an endocrinologist to get your t levels checked maybe you'll be prescribed test, honestly i thought you were 200+
> you're 100% sub 200ng/dl, still think you should do a blood test, if your t levels are lower than 200 buy it illegally
> 
> if your face leans out from testosterone everything will look compact except the recessed chin



Maybe I should just get buccal fat removal then?


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 2, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> What about my nose?



Same as with mine. Bigger than it oughta be but doesn't really cause disharmony. Altough it looks bad from the side


----------



## Nibba (Dec 2, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> your lower third is weak. 4/10


I would recommend ogremaxing


----------



## uglykunt (Dec 2, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Maybe I should just get buccal fat removal then?


check your t levels i bet you they're sub 200ng/dl just do the fucking blood test and post the results here
make sure you tell your doctor to check testosterone estrogen


Nibba said:


> I would recommend ogremaxing


i'd recommend that he injects


----------



## Deleted member 561 (Dec 2, 2018)

it never even began


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I would recommend ogremaxing


Eppley


----------



## Nibba (Dec 2, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Eppley


Eppley is a cel himself tbh


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Eppley is a cel himself tbh


lol that doesn't matter man


----------



## Nibba (Dec 2, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> lol that doesn't matter man


If only he could do surgery on himself. Doubt he needs it tho. He can just get golddiggers


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 2, 2018)

Nibba said:


> If only he could do surgery on himself. Doubt he needs it tho. He can just get golddiggers


Yeah not all people care about looks.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 2, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Yeah not all people care about looks.


I wish more people were online tbb


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Dec 2, 2018)

you look like the Byzantine emperor Justinian


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 2, 2018)

Get rid of the mole.


----------



## Veganist (Dec 2, 2018)

you no longer have the best eye area here I'm sorry to say that.


----------



## Unwanted (Dec 2, 2018)

Overprojected dorsum and weak jaw/chin are your biggest flaws

5.85/10, you look better in motion than in pictures


----------



## BoneMAXXING (Dec 2, 2018)

Rhino + mewing + lower bodyfat and you will gain 1 PSL.


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 2, 2018)

Every time I see a video like this I always wonder how autistic the person taking the video is.


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 2, 2018)

Inject DHT buddy boy, ur not ugly i can tell you, you can find a girl to LTR average/10


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 2, 2018)

Are you able to grow a thick beard?
Btw uglykunt is a troll


----------



## androidcel (Dec 2, 2018)

3.5-4psl lose fat and get surgery for your lower third


----------



## VST (Dec 2, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Body dysmorphic disorder.


That's like, everyone on this forum.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 2, 2018)

VST said:


> That's like, everyone on this forum.


Yeah, mine is very mild/non-existent, his on the other hand is quite severe.


----------



## VST (Dec 2, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Yeah, mine is very mild/non-existent, his on the other hand is quite severe.


BDD is just a byproduct of the lack of validation/being a virgin.


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 2, 2018)

Veganist said:


> you no longer have the best eye area here I'm sorry to say that.



My eye area looks worse in motion


----------



## TwoThirds (Dec 2, 2018)

4/10

You chin is too small and recessed. Your jaw is round and has zero angularity. Your eye brows are weird and your nose is concave.


----------



## JimJones (Dec 2, 2018)

Subhuman maxilla, jaw, eye, body fat

Gymcel, grow a beard


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Dec 2, 2018)

Lol that hair tho wouldnt wish it on my worst enemy


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 2, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Body dysmorphic disorder.



This. Stop posting your fucking face everywhere. We are tired of seeing your fucking face. Stop it you retarfed motherfucker. You insecure Body Dismorphic Disorder peice of crap.
3.5/10


----------



## Nibba (Dec 2, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You insecure Body Dismorphic Disorder peice of crap


Jesus dude relax


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Jesus dude relax



Sorry. I was thinking about Trenbolone.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Dec 3, 2018)

you look very depressed taking these videos. jew arab looking heritage around the number 3 for sure


----------



## HereForReasons (Dec 5, 2018)

Your preety average looking i guess


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 5, 2018)

HereForReasons said:


> Your preety average looking i guess


JoinedDec 5, 2018


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

You have a wide pan shaped face, and the curly ethnic hair drops you down a bit. Nose is also not that great.

4/10 I'd say


----------



## HereForReasons (Dec 5, 2018)

notafed said:


> JoinedDec 5, 2018



Sure did


----------



## SuperCheatBros (Dec 5, 2018)

3 to sub 4


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 6, 2018)

Psl 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 6, 2018)

3


----------



## mojopin (Dec 6, 2018)

4 psl but with buccal fat removal, chin implants/orthodontic device, and potentially nose filler you can get to a 7 psl. Do something else with your hair. When it's curly like that you can only really get a fade on the sides to look good.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 6, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> recessed maxillia
> do you have an overbite?


His maxilla is fine lol. The forward growth meme has to stop.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 6, 2018)

mojopin said:


> 4 psl but with buccal fat removal, chin implants/orthodontic device, and potentially nose filler you can get to a 7 psl. Do something else with your hair. When it's curly like that you can only really get a fade on the sides to look good.








No way he can become 7psl. Maybe 6 psl potential at best.


----------



## mojopin (Dec 6, 2018)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 7296
> 
> No way he can become 7psl. Maybe 6 psl potential at best.


I was thinking relative to Arab cultures jfl I guess you’re right


----------



## androidcel (Dec 6, 2018)

mojopin said:


> I was thinking relative to Arab cultures jfl I guess you’re right


He is indian not arab


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Dec 6, 2018)

androidcel said:


> He is indian not arab



How is he indian lol. hes moroccan.


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 6, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How is he indian lol. hes moroccan.


takaryo is moroccan? u sure


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 7, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> takaryo is moroccan? u sure



He is definitely not an actual curry, he's just LARPing. Us currycels can spot other curries from a mile away. @Intel.Imperitive right bhai?


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He is definitely not an actual curry, he's just LARPing. Us currycels can spot other curries from a mile away. @Intel.Imperitive right bhai?


He's not moroccan i can tell a moroccan from 10939097450 MILES AWAY, what is this shitskin cope.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 7, 2018)

@future chadlite They envy your superior genes. 
ما تتعب نفسك بالبهايم


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 7, 2018)

I'll rate you OP, but please change your sig. It's obviously clear you don't have the best eye area on the site.

Me, @Stylebender and @Nibba

Mog your eye area so hard

It would take you through:

- The catacombs of Europe during the dark ages
- All 5 rivers of Hades
- Every level of Dante's Inferno
- The classic Judaeo-Christian Hell

Once you've confirmed this has been changed I'll give an honest rate . 

Oh Yea @future chadlite mogs your eye area as well


----------



## Nibba (Dec 7, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> I'll rate you OP, but please change your sig. It's obviously clear you don't have the best eye area on the site.
> 
> Me, @Stylebender and @Nibba
> 
> ...


Ok who is style blender bro? Is it Chris?


----------



## theropeking (Dec 8, 2018)

future chadlite said:


>



Lol i am the one that made these 2 gifs back then jfl

Badr is the GOAT


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 8, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> I'll rate you OP, but please change your sig. It's obviously clear you don't have the best eye area on the site.
> 
> Me, @Stylebender and @Nibba
> 
> ...




Lmfao it's been changed, interested to hear what yoru rate is now


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 8, 2018)

Positives first

- Good Hooding
- Thick Brows
- Good Nose
- Slightly Above Average Coloring
- Above Average eyelashes
- Slightly above average chin
- Small Ears

The Bad

- Big Forehead (Hairline laterally and vertically recessed)
- Bad Philtrum/Chin Ratio 
- Palpebral fissure length 1-2 SD below average
- Very recessed mandible
- Slightly recessed maxilla
- Bad grooming

PSL 3.1


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 8, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Positives first
> 
> - Good Hooding
> - Thick Brows
> ...



So... if I fix my mandible, get zygo implants, and a good haircut what PSL can I be?


BeautifulBones said:


> Positives first
> 
> - Good Hooding
> - Thick Brows
> ...



Btw here's a video of me when I'm well groomed


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 8, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> So... if I fix my mandible, get zygo implants, and a good haircut what PSL can I be?
> 
> 
> Btw here's a video of me when I'm well groomed




Grooming brings you up to a 3.5

Zygomatic implants would make your eyes looks weird and closely spaced together because of your PFL problem

For soft lookmaxes since your lower third is so sagitally recessed I'd compensate by making it more laterally robust. I'd train masster , and neck like a madman, and then shoulder because you look a little small. Your neck could use a +1.75 inches. This would take a year.

This would bring you to a 4.5

I don't reccomend surgeries for anyone under a PSL 2, but if you must. A double jaw advancement surgery is risky, but would be the only thing really worth paying money for. This alongside with your softlookmaxes would bring you to around a PSL 5


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 8, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Grooming brings you up to a 3.5
> 
> Zygomatic implants would make your eyes looks weird and closely spaced together because of your PFL problem
> 
> ...



What is PFL? Pls explain that


----------



## theropeking (Dec 8, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> What is PFL? Pls explain that


Palpepral fissure lenght





chico has the ideal PFL


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 8, 2018)

theropeking said:


> Palpepral fissure lenght
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the ideal PFL in mm?


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 8, 2018)

BeautifulBones said:


> Grooming brings you up to a 3.5
> 
> Zygomatic implants would make your eyes looks weird and closely spaced together because of your PFL problem
> 
> ...



Also do you recommend I do anything with my nose or is it ok?


----------



## Sc22 (Dec 8, 2018)

You look pretty average.


----------



## theropeking (Dec 8, 2018)

dotacel said:


> What's the ideal PFL in mm?


40 mm


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 8, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> _*From the time of the Umayyad Dynasty (711AD) to the last Mughal, Bahadur Shah Zafar (1858), so widely praised as great leaders by Indian historians themselves, entire cities were burnt down and the populations massacred, with hundreds of thousands killed in every campaign, and similar numbers deported as slaves. Every new invader made (often literally) his hills of Hindus skulls. Thus, the conquest of Afghanistan in the year 1000 was followed by the annihilation of the Hindu population; the region is still called the Hindu Kush, i.e. “Hindu slaughter.”*
> *@Nibba HOLY SHIT THESE INSECTS CANT STOP REPRODUCING, THEIR SHIT AND CURRY ALONE IS RUINING THE OZONE MORE THAN NUCLEAR BOMB TESTING*_
> "_*Every new invader made (often literally) his hills of Hindus skulls.*_ "
> "_*Every new invader made (often literally) his hills of Hindus skulls.*_ "
> ...



@11gaijin isko dheko bhai


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 8, 2018)

I need to get some popcorn and read through this thread tbh


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 8, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Yes I am a shitskin curry and you're a olive skinned mediterranid . There's a difference khouya




JFL AT THIS SHITSKIN THINKING HE STANDS A CHANCE WITH ME,


LOL ATTHIS GIGA COPING SHITSKIN THINKING ME AND HIM HAVE THE SAME SHITSKIN COLOR
*IUNTIL YOU POST YOUR PICS, THERE IS NOTHING ELSE TO BE SAID.*
@Nibba JFL JFL AT THIS SHITSKIN THINKING ME AND HIM ARE THE SAME CATEGORY, YOU'RE A SHITSKIN FOREVER NO BLEACHING CAN SAVE YOU, I TAKE PICS UNDER DOMESTIC YELLOW LIGHTING ANDSTILL MANAGE TO HAVE TOP TIER SKIN YOU FUCKING COPER,


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 8, 2018)

theropeking said:


> 40 mm


is measuring with a ruler good enough? cuz I asked a friend to measure mine and got 41mm or smth


----------



## Vanillestorms (Dec 8, 2018)

You look like you shit on the street


----------



## Spite (Dec 8, 2018)

Hair texture, hook nose, race


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 9, 2018)

uglykunt said:


> recessed maxillia
> do you have an overbite?


How the hell is his maxilla recessed.


----------



## MrLeeMaxxing (Dec 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> This. Stop posting your fucking face everywhere. We are tired of seeing your fucking face. Stop it you retarfed motherfucker. You insecure Body Dismorphic Disorder peice of crap.
> 3.5/10




Care to post pics so we can rate YOUR looks? Help others dont drag them down just because you do not like yourself.


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 15, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> How the hell is his maxilla recessed.



My maxilla is forward idk why people say it's recessed


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 20, 2019)

3/10


----------

